# id snake?



## jbest (Sep 11, 2013)

My mate found this at his house on the Gold Coast in mudgeeraba he said it was about 30cm long


----------



## Blackdog (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow, that's special.
Stephen's Banded snake without the bands.


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hell yeah, very nice stephens


----------



## jbest (Sep 11, 2013)

Yea Stephens was my guess too after a bit of research. I hear they can come with no or next to no banding as well just to make things a little more confusing.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 11, 2013)

It is almost certainly a Stephens Banded (_Hoplocephalus stephensii_). I would like to be able to see the head more clearly. The colour pattern is quite unusal and not particularly common but has been known to occur around that neck of the woods - partially banded and then striped. Tell your mate to be careful as they are considered potentially dangerous.

Here is an image of a similar snake...http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=43733&d=1203740219

Blue


----------



## eipper (Sep 12, 2013)

Hoplocephalus stephensii


----------

